# Andalucía - one photo per post



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Andalucía is the second largest autonomous region in Spain with an area of 87.268 km² (17,2% of the national territory) and the largest in population - 8.285.692. The capital is Sevilla. As the whole of Spain, Andalucía is a land of beauty, diversity and history.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Alhambra, Granada*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*A patio in Alhambra*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Almodovar del Rio*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Baños de la Encina I*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The castle of Baños de la Encina II*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Cathedral of Jaen*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ronda*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Holy Week in Seville*


----------



## karzaikhan (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for those pics..i wish if i go there


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

espectacular Andalucia, pero españa ya tiene su hilo. Seamos buenos con el resto de los foristas, no se puede crear un hilo para cada lugar de cada pais. He dicho


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Huelva*

















Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ayamonte*

















Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Andalucia, Spain... indeed very nice :cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautifull pictures, keep posting!!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Church of San Salvador, Sevilla*

















Flickr


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

reitero, ya que nadie me contesto, por que no postean esto en el hilo de españa?


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Gracias.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

The walls of this city speak history!

some of my ancient ancestors ruled this area once.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

nachop666 said:


> reitero, ya que nadie me contesto, por que no postean esto en el hilo de españa?


Because the thread for Spain is for only one photo per day and Spain is so marvelous that in such pace we will never show even a tiny peace of the beauty of the country. That is why I made this thread and I might also make threads for Castilla y Leon, Cataluña, Galicia and other Spanish regions.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Carmona*

















Flickr


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Almeria*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Landscape in the Province of Jaen*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Andalucian landscape*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Panorama of Huércal-Overa*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*South of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*El Terril, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Iptucci said:


> Navacerrada. Granada.


:eek2: desde cuando hay un Nevacerrada en la provincia de Granada??? :nuts: que yo sepa solo existe uno y está en la Comunidad de Madrid


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¿Qué hablas?, ¡anda! postea una foto de tu tierra y deja de jugar a ser un concursante de G.H.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

[...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^

nice photo


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Iptucci said:


> ¿Qué hablas?, ¡anda! postea una foto de tu tierra y deja de jugar a ser un concursante de G.H.


:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Cómprate un bosque y piérdete.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^:nono: ha sentado mal ehnnn pero no es manera de responder... y no voy a seguir porque no me gusta desviar el hilo, de todas formas no se puede ser tan rabietas e insultar a la mínima de cambio. Saludos y sigue posteando esas fotos que se te dan tan bien.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

I like this Feria, every year i go there to having some fun... with cartojal and chicas morenas :cheers: :banana:

I like Malaga, i don't know why... 
however i dislike the beach... hno:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amzing pics!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Cathedral of Jerez de la Frontera*

















Flickr


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Alpujarra almeriense*

En primer plano el pueblo de Canjáyar y al fondo Ohanes en en plena Sierra Nevada


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Andalucia once again


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The South of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Cazalla de La Sierra, Seville*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning pictures, thank you very much :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Typical church in the North of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Barqueta´s Bridge, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Pavilion of Hungria, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Europe´s Avenue, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Olimpic Stadium, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Constantina, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Estepa, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*El Tablón, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The Sevillian field*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville, Wharf of New York*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Triana´s Bridge, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Puerta de la Asunción, Cathedral of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The south of Seville´s downtown*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville´s Great Avenue*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Puerta de Jerez, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

ProudArabian said:


> The walls of this city speak history!
> 
> some of my ancient ancestors ruled this area once.


before yours, my ancient ancestors ruled this area and after yours they are still ruling this area


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Seville: San Francisco Square


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Seville: la Giralda


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Seville: the Cathedral


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Seville: The golden Tower


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Seville


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Seville: Plaza Nueva


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Archeologic Museum, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

It is an authentic jewel of contemporary architecture and engineering. Inside different musical acts take place, when you have news about your architect will let you know.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*San Fernando Street, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*San Telmo Palace, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The Little Palace of the Queen, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Panoramic of Seville´s historical centre*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Sirens Palace, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Sundenheim House, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*María Luisa´s Park, Seville*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Precioso el parque de María Luisa.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Maravilloso, el parque de María Luísa, ¡un sueño!. :cheers:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The Stone Bridge, María Luisa´s Park, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Bécquer´s Monument, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Consulate of Portugal, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Cid Campeador Avenue, Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Portada de la Concepción, Cathedral of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Presidency of the University of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Victory Square, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*South of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Walking around the River... Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jewry of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Parliament, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Stunning photography, beautiful areas. kay:


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The old Port of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*The Port of Seville*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Meliá Hotel in Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Nervión, Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Love the shots. 

The coastline beyond Cadiz is amazing.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Iptucci said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It was fortunate that the coast of Cadiz province has escaped the mass urbanistica which unfortunately has occurred elsewhere in the country and the world.


I agree. I once went to that parador on the coast in Mazagon (?). Pretty amazing.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## marp (Aug 13, 2007)

Setenil de las Bodegas, north-east of the province of Cádiz


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Granada*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

i love andalousia it's wonderful


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos, specially Ronda, Barbate and Almería :cheers:


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Calle Las Tiendas. Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Estación de tren. Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Iglesia de Santiago. Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Canjáyar. Alpujarra almeriense


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Catedral de almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rambla de Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Teatro Cervantes. Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Alcazaba de Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Plaza del educador. Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Alcazaba de Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Plaza San Sebastian. Almería


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Almería de noche


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Great photos! Salodos :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

The only area I was able to visit in the Andalucia Region was the Rota Naval Base near Cadiz during a layover flight back to the U.S. hno:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

belo :drool: fantastic that rocks in Bañeras de Claudia (son ellas que hacen las bañeras) :yes:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

pues...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lol :laugh:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Fuengirola, Andalucia*










The rest of my Andalucia photos can be viewed here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/se9/sets/72157622552318879/


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Beautifull!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## JGuerreiro (Mar 9, 2007)

lovely Andaluzia!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

pregunta...que tan significante es la influencia musulmana en Andalucía?


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

m,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Pues los edificios antiguos que pudieron quedar en pie, como por ejemplo la Alhambra y algunos más, piezas de museo, e.t.c. La huella musulmana en Andalucía y el resto de España fue borrada totalmente. Andalucía y España es el único lugar del mundo donde el islám retrocedió una vez que se hubo instalado.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo no diría tanto, muchas costumbres fueron incorporadas no a Andalucía sino a casi toda España. Por ejemplo el comer dos platos en vez de uno como el resto de Europa viene de los musulmanes, que solían tomar una sopa de primer plato y luego un segundo. Y las migas (típicas de Castilla, de Extremadura, etc) son en realidad cuscús pero añadiendo cerdo para demostrar que no eran musulmanes.

Por no hablar de todas las innovaciones que introdujeron en su momento y se extendieron por el resto de Europa desde Al Andalus, como sistemas de riego o especies ya totalmente asimiladas como los naranjos, el algodón, la oveja merina, la berenjena, y tantas cosas que no nos damos cuenta porque están asimiladas a lo largo de los siglos a nuestra propia cultura.
O la cantidad de palabras que añadieron a nuestro vocabulario, muchos nombres propios de pueblos y ciudades.

De todas formas el Islam también se retiró (bueno, les retiraron como es lógico) de Sicilia, Portugal o Cerdeña, por ejemplo. Hay una serie de documentales muy interesantes que se llaman "El legado andalusí" que hablan de eso y es bastante interesante.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> ¡A ver!, costumbres, platos, e.t.c. se intercambian por todo el mundo, por ejemplo la patata no la incorporamos a nuestra cocina hasta el descubrimiento de América, e.t.c..
> 
> Pero del mundo musulmán no quedó vestigio en España o Andalucía, se hizo una razia bestial y en España entera reinó el cristianismo, que precisamente por ese motivo había calado el islám en Andalucía porque por aquel entonces en Europa aún se discutía sobre la Santísima Trinidad y el arrianismo (cristianismo primitivo) ya había calado en Andalucía, de modo que el islám fue fácilmente asimilado en Andalucía precisamente porque el mensaje era casi similar al arrianismo.
> 
> Un par de monumentos y algunas influencias en esto o en lo otro no significan nada, el islám en Andalucía y España es historia, tan sólo una página en nuestra basta e inmensa experiencia cultural e histórica y punto pelota.


Es que por influencia musulmana supongo que se refería no a religión (punto que yo no he tocado en ningún momento), sino a cultura hno: ¿Influencia de la religión musulmana en Andalucía o España? Pues ninguna. ¿Influencia de la cultura andalusí? Bastante.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## buho2 (Nov 15, 2009)

That neomudejar buildings by Aníbal González are just marvelous.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^
Ciertamente.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow...amazing pics!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photo from La Caleta - Vélez, Province of Málaga...


>


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^

*Correction*

This photograph is of La Caleta de Salobreña, Granada province.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Is it true that there are still people living in these caves? I've heard, they did become trendy the last few years.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

.,.,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Espectaculares las últimas fotos :yes:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

_[COL_


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Iptucci said:


> _Molinos de harina. Tajos de Alhama._ Granada.


que bonito, porque no se hace un parador:?


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

Se trata de un Parque Natural y es difícil que hoy en día se puedan llevar a cabo construcciones dentro de los Parques Naturales. 

_Saludos._


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: entonces esta bien...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Es mejor que sea así.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

[...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

[I...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## jordans9669 (Sep 6, 2009)

*新加的空白文章5*

*cheap jordans paypal accept**cheap jordans online shop**Cheap Jordan Shoes**Wholesale Jordan ShoesJordan Shoes for women*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

¡Feliz navidad Iptucci! 15 minutos más tío y gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

De nada. 

Saludos.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> _Museo de Artes y Costumbres Populares de Sevilla._ (The Museum of Arts and Traditions of Seville)


Nice!


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

VELEZ BLANCO - ALMERÍA


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Buenisimas tomas kay:


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Velez Rubio - Almería*


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Velez Rubio - Almería*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

:applause::applause: Nice.


----------



## Talks_44 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fantastic place ! Great views !!!!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Alcudia de Monteagud - Almería*









From Panoramio:http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4538210.jpg


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

.l..


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Carmona, Seville*

Carmona is a city of 30.000 inhabitants located in the metropolitan area of Seville.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Fondón - Almería*









From panoramio.com


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Ohanes and Canjáyar - Alpujarra almeriense - Almería*









From Panoramio.com


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Tahal - Almería*









From Panoramio


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Líjar - Almería*









From Panoramio


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhh ok kay::sly:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Magnificent!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

*cameronpaul*



ElSevillano22 said:


> *Reales Alcázares, Seville*


The gardens of the Reales Alcazares are one of the most fantastic places on earth - Seville is a real gem and fortunately not high on the tourist map so it's much nicer to walk around.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Iptucci said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> It is a protest.
> ...


no conocia, muy grave :uh:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Looks like a pretty fierce storm, nice pic btw. kay:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^


_Certainly a tremendous time._


----------



## Urbía (Jan 29, 2010)

Jerez-Alameda Vieja


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*South of Seville*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lovely details (tulipas) :yes:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Gracias Arpels, realmente es una imagen evocadora.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Aorz (Jan 11, 2007)

*Málaga* City Hall, Cathedral and Alcazaba


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Iptucci said:


> *Iglesia de Omnium Sanctorum.* _City of Seville_.


the tower is Moorish? i meen from an ancient Moorish Mosque:?


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh gracias kay: there is endeed something of Giralda in this tower...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Iglesia de San Luís de los Franceses (Seville)


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fantastic picture of one of my favourites shopping centre in Seville


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

que bonita la pergola, es reciente?


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

muy bonita :yes: gracias, igual...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Iptucci said:


> Muchas gracias, ¿nunca te dije que tengo una antepasada portuguesa?, pues sí, del 1800 y pico, se llamaba María Figueira Ardila, no sé de qué parte de Portugal son más típicos esos apellidos...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


no sabia  Ardila es tanbién el nombre de un pequeño rio en Alentejo cercano a Alqueva (embalse del Guadiana), es probable que el nombre venga de Alentejo tanbién :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Yo también tengo un antepasado portugués, mi tatarabuelo paterno, Santiago Moreira. Mató a un hombre en Portugal y tuvo que huir a España, pero no sabemos de dónde vino ni nada :lol: Eso sí, le decían gallego y se enfadaba mucho, que él no era gallego, que él era portugués.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

Entonces buho tú halogrupo es el de ese antepasado portugués, tu padre y todos los descendientes varones de tu padre, tuyos o de tus hermanos que fuesen varones pasarán por los siglos de los siglos el halogrupo de ese antepasado portugués, en mi caso yo tengo el halogrupo mitocondrial portugués, pero sólo lo pasarán mis hermanas a sus hijas, de hembra a hembra y de varón a varón.

¡Vaya!, al final nos vamos a tener que ir al hilo de Portugal a subir fotos allí. :lol:

¿Alentejo?, ahora lo voy a buscar...

Saludos.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Fuengirola bridge really looks very cool.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

Oh, yes!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Uff!! Demasiado buena ésta última, me encantó. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Realmente espectacular.

Saludos.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> Yo también tengo un antepasado portugués, mi tatarabuelo paterno, Santiago Moreira. Mató a un hombre en Portugal y tuvo que huir a España, pero no sabemos de dónde vino ni nada :lol: Eso sí, le decían gallego y se enfadaba mucho, que él no era gallego, que él era portugués.


entonces el caso de homicidio se mantiene abierto (es asi que se dice?) :uh: 

Alentejo hace frontera con la provincia de Huelva Iptucci (Badajoz tanbién pero Badajoz ya es Extremadura :yes:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Arpels said:


> entonces el caso de homicidio se mantiene abierto (es asi que se dice?) :uh:
> 
> Alentejo hace frontera con la provincia de Huelva Iptucci (Badajoz también pero Badajoz ya es Extremadura :yes:


Hola, Arpels, realmente no sabemos exactamente de qué parte de Portugal pudo venir, de ahí que te preguntara dónde esos apellidos eran más frecuentes, intuyo que debió venir de territorio tartesso, por lo que no descartaría la zona que colindante con la provincia de Badajoz.

Saludos.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Parece sacado de un sueño el Parque de María Luísa, se ve muy agradable. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ they are waiting for something...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^


_Expect patients to exhale his last breath to keep only what will make us no longer need because we flew higher than they can fly._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Fantastic pic of Playa del Moral, I like the colors. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

Sí, es una fotografía increíble, muy especiales esos colores ivernales. Gracias.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love San Roque, very nice indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

El ocaso en la playa, el color vivo de las fresas...muy buena fotografias y los paisajes son formidables.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Gracias, celebro que te gustena.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonitas fotos. kay:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias, estoy encantado con que te hayan gustado las fotografías del hilo Andalucía.

Saludos.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the Andalusian stair, beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

FOTOGRAFÍA - Parador de Ayamonte
Parador de Ayamonte

Panorámica de la desembocadura del Guadiana desde el Parador de Ayamonte, Huelva

PARADORES.es - 15/03/2010










http://elviajero.elpais.com/fotografia/viajero/Parador/Ayamonte/elpfot/20100315elpepuvia_3/Ies/


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice landscapes and impressive the Escalera Artística indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Muy amable.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Río Guadalquivir and I want to walk in Ardales. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Las Cabezas de San Juan.* _Province of Seville._


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks so beautifull


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^

Gracias.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Parque Natural Sierra Norte de Sevilla.* _Province of Seville._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Cortijo.(Farmhouse)* _Marbella._ *Province of Málaga.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Bolonia.* _Province of Cádiz._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Torcal de Antequera.* _Province of Málaga._


[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Benamahoma.* _Province of Cádiz._












_It contains the Fuente de Nacimiento or Manantial de El Nacimiento, a natural spring that gives rise to the river Majaceite._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Conil de la Frontera.* _Province of Cádiz._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Catedral de Jáen.* _City of Jáen._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Cabo de Gata.* _Almería._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Iznájar.* _Province of Córdoba._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Estación de ferrocarril María Zambrano.* _Málaga._











*María Zambrano Alarcón * (April 22, 1904, Vélez-Málaga – February 6, 1991, Madrid) was a Spanish essayist and philosopher.

Zambrano studied under and was influenced by José Ortega y Gasset and went on to teach Metaphysics at Madrid University from 1931 to 1936. Her involvement in the Spanish civil war caused her exile when Franco came to power.

After living in Cuba, Puerto Rico, Italy, France and Switzerland, Zambrano finally returned to Madrid, Spain in 1984.





Yo he renunciado a mi exilio y estoy feliz, y estoy contenta, pero eso no me hace olvidarlo, sería como negar una parte de nuestra historia y de mi historia. Los cuarenta años de exilio no me los puede devolver nadie, lo cual hace más hermosa la ausencia de rencor. Mi exilio está plenamente aceptado, pero yo, al mismo tiempo, no le pido ni le deseo a ningún joven que lo entienda, porque para entenderlo tendría que padecerlo, y yo no puedo desear a nadie que sea crucificado. 

_
(Tomado de «Amo mi exilio», en Las palabras del regreso) _


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*La Alhambra*._Granada._


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial view!!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

_*¡Gracias! *_


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

[...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Iptucci said:


> *Cartuja de Santa María de la Defensión.* _Jerez de la Frontera._* Province of Cádiz.*


gorgeous, we can see the traditional design follow by this religious order in this temple amoung a delicate profusion of decoration...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^^

¡Verdaderamente!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Beautiful Puerto Banus, in Marbella City. *

_I strongly suggest you look at the last link in the bottom of the original Puerto Banus, it shows very nice detail and it is a very large picture, more than 3.5 MB size, but it's worth every byte. _










*Larger edit of Puerto Banus Panorama:*

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/6017/puertobanuspanorama3.jpg




*Original picture of Puerto Banus, taken from Wikipedia.org
Now, this is magnificant version, it will take you right to the port of Marbella without paying thousands of Euros for hotel and flight!*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...sk_Panorama,_Andalucia,_Spain_-_Sept_2009.jpg


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stunning photos! :cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

_¡Gracias! _


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pic of Fuente Obejuna. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Good job, Iptucci! I knew you will take proper care of the thread kay:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good aerial pic of San Fernando and interesting the Portal de la Feria. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The photo of the Province of Huelva is awesome, I like it. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

[..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Puerta de Córdoba very much. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! The pic of Bolonia has great colors and good view of Zuheros. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Muy bonita!! :yes:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very curious and good the pic of the Province of Granada. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

_La luz está en el Sur._


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That shot of Algarrobo is just wonderful. The flowers and plants are so pretty. Lovely setting.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent scenery kay:.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,.,.-


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

..


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

El Rocio, Provincia de Huelva









Nice sunset at El Rocio...
Picture by me!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

,,,


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola.

Me despido del foro para siempre, han sido muchas horas las que he dedicado a estos hilos. Me marcho por el cierre de mi hilo: Plaza de toros.

Algún o algunos foreros no han respetado las bases del hilo Plaza de Toros y el moderador ha optado por cerrarlo, cuestión que considero totalmente totalitarista e incoherente, además de la postura más cómoda y sin tener en cuenta el tiempo dedicado al hilo por los participantes y a los participantes interesados en Plaza de toros.

Adios.


I say goodbye forever forum have been many hours they've spent on these threads. I'm leaving by the end of my thread: Plaza de Toros.

Foreros one or several bases have not respected the Plaza de Toros thread and the moderator has decided to close, a matter which I consider completely totalitarian and incoherent, as well as more comfortable position, and without taking into account the time spent on line by the participants and participants interested in Plaza de Toros.

Adios.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

It is a pity that you are leaving the forum, I would miss your beautiful pictures very much hno: But I think that you should have put Spain above the wrong actions of certain individuals and should have allowed those who are not guilty for ruining the thread about the bullrings to continue to admire the beauty of Andalucia. 

I hope you will reconsider your position and continue with your valuable contributions one day... Until then, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Image by F. Vargas

I hope one day you will return to the forum on board of this ship.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a big loose to this site


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe it is time to revive this thread after almost 4 years of interruption.

A view of Alhambra:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A closer view of Alhambra:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Interior of the Church of San Salvador, Sevilla:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Railway Station of Almeria:









Flickr, photo by Juan Jose Ferres


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Interior of the Convent of Santa Clara, Estepa, Province of Sevilla:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Castle of La Guardia de Jaen in winter:








Flickr, снимка от La Guardia de Jaén


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Great idea 

Poqueira valley, Granada province









http://proyectovitalex.es/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Constantina, Province of Sevilla:









Flickr, photo by campese


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Street in Puente Genil, Province of Córdoba:









Flickr, photo by campese


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Calle Real in La Palma del Condado, Province of Huelva:









Panoramica, photo by marathoniano


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Domes of the Church of San Juan Bautista in La Palma del Condado, Province of Huelva:









Panoramica, photo by marathoniano


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

A night view of Patio de los Leones, Alhambra, Granada:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Antequera, Province of Malaga:









Source


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Roman Bridge and the Cathedral of Cordoba at nightfall:









Flickr, photo by Jesús


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Lagoon of Fuente de Piedra, Province of Malaga:









Source


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Chestnut forest in fall near the town of Pujerra, at the mountains surrouding Ronda.










By *Mano*

http://objetivomalaga.diariosur.es/fotos-Mano/castanar-pujerra-503027.html


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Granada's *Alhambra*.










By Suravia

http://suravia.blogspot.com.es/2011_02_01_archive.html


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Baroque chapel within a church in *Lucena*










By *Jose Vilalpando*
http://joseyangela.blogspot.com.es/2011_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*Almodóvar del Río* and its castle from across the fields of Guadalquivir valley.










By cuadernoderuta
http://cuadernoderutas.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/la-odisea-de-la-campina/


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Central *Seville* from above.










Picture by *Fernando Alda*

http://laurbana.com/blog/2013/04/03...tas-de-la-plaza-de-la-encarnacion-de-sevilla/


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Same










Picture by *Fernando Alda*

http://www.metropolsevilla.com/galeria/?afg0_page_id=5


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Town of *Casares*, near Costa del Sol








.
http://ggjineteraid.blogspot.com.es/2014_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Aerial view of the town of *Punta Umbría*, at the mouth of Huelva bay.









http://huelvaya.es/2012/05/05/encuentran-sin-vida-a-un-hombre-en-el-muelle-varela-de-punta-umbria/


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Pasture field in springtime










By *Ana Mª Quirós*

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medi...ram2=8ad4d6f9c4a8d310VgnVCM2000000624e50aRCRD


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Marshes at *Doñana N.P*. Guadalquivir river delta.








http://www.andalucia.org/es/destinos/provincias/huelva/municipios/palos-de-la-frontera/


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*Main altarpiece in Seville cathedral*. Carved in wood by Flemish artists in flamboyant gothic style (15th c.). It's the largest in the world, almost 30 meters tall. 










From panoramio by Jan van Osthuizen
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55365069


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

The old city of *Niebla*, near Huelva, within its 12th c. moorish medieval walls. On top you can see the town's castle.









http://hdadvirgendelpino.blogspot.com.es/2011/06/el-condado-de-niebla.html


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Calle Ancha, old main street of the great historical city of *Cádiz*










http://dondetemetes.net/2013/06/30/cadiz-ven-a-andalucia/


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Sierra de *Cabo de Gata*: desert, former volcanic region and paradise coast.	










http://naturalezayvoluntariadoambiental.blogspot.com.es/2013_09_01_archive.html


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Muqarnas ceiling of the "Hall of the Two Sisters" at the *Alhambra* in Granada, 14th c.










From the blog "Slant of Light"
http://lightslant.wordpress.com/2012/01/15/sala-de-las-dos-hermanas/


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

In this picture, depicting *Guadiana river's mouth*, only the land left of the river is Andalusian and Spanish, the part on the other side is Portugal: this is the border between the two countries. The town on the Spanish side is called *Ayamonte*, the one in Portugal is the pombaline town of Vila Real de Santo António.










http://huelvabuenasnoticias.com/201...de-la-darsena-nautico-recreativa-de-ayamonte/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The Church of Nuestra Señora de la Consolación in Umbrete, Province of Sevilla:









Panoramio, photo by Adolfo Lara


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Avenida de Cadiz, Sevilla:









Panoramio, photo by chaolopez


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Fuente de Neptuno, Sevilla:*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Renaissance fountain in Baeza:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Muy bonito luce España!!!!!


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Andalucian architecture in the ancient city of Cadiz by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

ESPECTACULAR!!!!!


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ronda:

Ronda&#x27;s Puente Nuevo from 1784 crosses the El Tajo Gorge by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

View over the city of Granada by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------

